# Found a young pigeon and it wont leave



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Not that I am complaining by any means but my husband is fussing about me keeping the little guy.
http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u631/BlueMoonN/IMG_2092_zps88ba25d1.jpg 
I let him go, he landed on my head and perched there before he landed on the ground and I scooped him up.
I have had him for a week now, he follows people, lands on them, waits for food, and noms your hand when he gets miffed at to much loving.

So...since it seems he has chosen me as his home, what should I do now?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep him as a pet!  Or find someone who wants to adopt him. If released away from your home he would probably just do the same thing to someone else


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Keep him as a pet!  Or find someone who wants to adopt him. If released away from your home he would probably just do the same thing to someone else


Ok, hes in a rabbit hutch at the moment, but he is alone. Should I get him a friend?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*PLEASE post picture of hutch so we can make sure it is a safe, health friendly, weather and predator proofed.

He is way to friendly to be on his own, and could fall into the wrong hands. 

The bird sounds like a wonderful pet and shouldn't be outside by himself, I would bring him inside or find someone who keeps pigeons as pets and ask them to take him. Believe me, there are more kind people around then you may think.*


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *PLEASE post picture of hutch so we can make sure it is a safe, health friendly, weather and predator proofed.
> 
> He is way to friendly to be on his own, and could fall into the wrong hands.
> 
> The bird sounds like a wonderful pet and shouldn't be outside by himself, I would bring him inside or find someone who keeps pigeons as pets and ask them to take him. Believe me, there are more kind people around then you may think.*


Its a rabbit hutch with a cardboard soon to be wooden box and nesting material inside said box, inside in my garage. he has both a perch and a flat surface to sleep on plus the inside of the box if he would like to go into it.
I don't know where you got the notion that he was outside but don't worry he is quite safe and happy. I will see what I can do about a picture to ease your fears.
I also did try talking to pigeon people local to me and all four of them told me to take him to the abandoned mill and release him with a bunch of other pigeons and walk away.
Obviously since I am on here I did not and have no intentions on doing that.
I should also clarify that i am an animal control officer, own chickens and a fully functioning farm. So the good news is I know the basics about birds, and thanks to the poultry forum I am on they were able to direct me to the proper food he should be on and then this site


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *PLEASE post picture of hutch so we can make sure it is a safe, health friendly, weather and predator proofed.
> 
> He is way to friendly to be on his own, and could fall into the wrong hands.
> 
> The bird sounds like a wonderful pet and shouldn't be outside by himself, I would bring him inside or find someone who keeps pigeons as pets and ask them to take him. Believe me, there are more kind people around then you may think.*


Although I do want to get him and his friend when ever I find one for him, a pigeon house, so do you know of anywhere I can either purchase or designs so I can make one?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The reason Sky suggested that you bring him inside, is that you said he was in a rabbit hutch. People don't generally keep those in the house. Which is where she meant for you to bring him. By his actions, he sounds as tho he was someone pet bird that somehow got out, or may have be released. He probably doesn't know how to make it on his own. A normal feral pigeon wouldn't be that friendly, or going to people like that for food. So I feel that he may have been hand raised. Probably would make a good house pet for someone who wanted one.

There is a section on here about loft building with lots of different ideas.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Alright! I found a wonderful person who has been helping me get set up with proper food and gave me instructions to de-worm him, AND I found a proper bird pen for him, its great for a pair of pigeons and as long as I collect the eggs and dont let them hatch any out then it will be perfect. 
They will live inside, not outside dont worry, and thanks to the wonderful person helping me he will have a mate soon.
I'll post pictures as soon as I can  This way you will all get to see and check his currant home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BlueMoon said:


> Alright! I found a wonderful person who has been helping me get set up with proper food and gave me instructions to de-worm him, AND I found a proper bird pen for him, its great for a pair of pigeons and as long as I collect the eggs and dont let them hatch any out then it will be perfect.
> They will live inside, not outside dont worry, and thanks to the wonderful person helping me he will have a mate soon.
> I'll post pictures as soon as I can  This way you will all get to see and check his currant home.


*That is good news.

If you "collect" eggs make sure you put plastic or wooden fake eggs in their place otherwise the hen will continue to lay, which can deplete her calcium reserves and will eventually cause even bigger problems.

Please let us know before you worm the bird with which one you will use, as there are several that are not good for pigeons. *


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*wormer*

what general de-wormer would you recommend?
vetafarm wormout plus?


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *That is good news.
> 
> If you "collect" eggs make sure you put plastic or wooden fake eggs in their place otherwise the hen will continue to lay, which can deplete her calcium reserves and will eventually cause even bigger problems.
> 
> Please let us know before you worm the bird with which one you will use, as there are several that are not good for pigeons. *


Well the wormer I used was two drops of Ivermec. Its a little late however because its already done.
They breed there birds for show so they seem very knowledgeable. 
Good to know about the eggs though! I never would have known that. Should i get little plastic eggs, or would a regular Easter egg be fine?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BlueMoon said:


> Well the wormer I used was two drops of Ivermec. Its a little late however because its already done.
> They breed there birds for show so they seem very knowledgeable.
> Good to know about the eggs though! I never would have known that. Should i get little plastic eggs, or would a regular Easter egg be fine?


That's a safe dewormer to use.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pirab buk said:


> what general de-wormer would you recommend?
> vetafarm wormout plus?




I wouldn't use it, as it contains oxfendazole, which is in the same family as Fenbendazole and Albendazole.
Many vets, even bird vets are not knowledgeable enough about pigeons and doves, and will prescribe these drugs, but they are Toxic to pigeons and doves. Some have unfortunately, had their birds die because of it.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't use it, as it contains oxfendazole, which is in the same family as Fenbendazole and Albendazole.
> Many vets, even bird vets are not knowledgeable enough about pigeons and doves, and will prescribe these drugs, but they are Toxic to pigeons and doves. Some have unfortunately, had their birds die because of it.


Well it was a breeder, not a vet who told me it was safe and that there birds are given it all the time. Clover appears to be just fine also since I gave it to him.
His stool is negative of worms now to. I run my own fecals. 
In the future what de-wormers would you recommend?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BlueMoon said:


> Well it was a breeder, not a vet who told me it was safe and that there birds are given it all the time. Clover appears to be just fine also since I gave it to him.
> His stool is negative of worms now to. I run my own fecals.
> In the future what de-wormers would you recommend?




What are you talking about?  I quoted you and said that what you used was good. Ivermec is fine.

I quoted Pira Buk, and said that wormout wasn't. Please reread what I said to you.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> What are you talking about?  I quoted you and said that what you used was good. Ivermec is fine.
> 
> I quoted Pira Buk, and said that wormout wasn't. Please reread what I said to you.


Ah! Ok, I misread that. Wow, time for me to go to bed right?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BlueMoon said:


> Ah! Ok, I misread that. Wow, time for me to go to bed right?


LOL..................Nite!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BlueMoon said:


> Well the wormer I used was two drops of Ivermec. Its a little late however because its already done.
> They breed there birds for show so they seem very knowledgeable.
> Good to know about the eggs though! I never would have known that. Should i get little plastic eggs, or would a regular Easter egg be fine?


*That wormer is fine, as already mentioned.

Thank you for your response to my question. The pigeon supply houses carry plastic/wooden eggs. The breeder may be able to help you with that too.*


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Can you buy ivermectin online? from foy?


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

oh I just noticed foys has ivomectin 0.5% 10ml/cc as drops. is this what you use?


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

pirab buk said:


> oh I just noticed foys has ivomectin 0.5% 10ml/cc as drops. is this what you use?


That is what I used yes, but I would get everyone elses opinions on weight and amount to give since I went based off of what i was told. For your pigeon it might very well be different.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *That wormer is fine, as already mentioned.
> 
> Thank you for your response to my question. The pigeon supply houses carry plastic/wooden eggs. The breeder may be able to help you with that too.*


No problem 
Excellent to know! Thank you, i'll ask them.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I want to thank you all for your advice and sticking through even with the misunderstandings.
I am having a hard time figuring out this forum as it is VERY different then what I am used to. 
So, thanks guys! Clovers nesting box just came in the male today so he is very happy he has his nest.
I'll post pictures as soon as my husband forks over the camera


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Pictures would be nice.


So your going to get a kick out of this.
I asked my husband while I was de-worming the sheep and goats to take a picture of Mr. Pigeon for me.
Of course I thought for sure that my husband would not be touching or handling him, so i figured that the rabbit hutch would be photographed as well.
Lesson of the day, dont assume anything!
http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u631/BlueMoonN/IMG_2117_zps090e0002.jpg
But anyway you can see his water dish and the little grit bowl at least. I'll get a better shot this afternoon *cross your fingers work doesn't bother me* of his whole enclosure so you can see it.
Its just a pet mate standard hutch. One closed in side one open with wire.
Though I have been debating on getting the Advantek Georgian Manor Aviary for him and his soon to be shipped mate then just get the little triangles the breeder was talking about so they can roost properly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those V perches are not the best thing for perches. They prefer a flat perch, and if you live where it gets cold, with a flat perch, they can lay down over their feet and keep them warm. With the V-perches, they have to grab on the whole time they are on them. Not very comfortable, or natural for a pigeon.

Possible to take a picture of the hutch?


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry!!! I completely forgot about you guys!
Here are some pictures of there new coop as well as Clovers new friend Pippy.
http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u631/BlueMoonN/IMG_2237_zps8831ebc0.jpg
http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u631/BlueMoonN/IMG_2238_zps9a97a62c.jpg
http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u631/BlueMoonN/IMG_2240_zpsd1ec302b.jpg

also, Pippy keeps lowering her head, lifting her tail and splaying her wings. is that an "im ready to breed" thing? Because Clover seems about as confused as I am. Poor guy doesn't know what to do XD But boy does he know how to poof his chest and yell at me!
They love there new home, they sleep up in the box *yes we have the aviary backwards and yes we need to take it apart and fix it* and they fly down perch by perch and dig up seeds on the bottom. I have also been letting them fly around the garage since the hawks are suddenly a nightmare by us...bleh...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is it that you have backwards?


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> What is it that you have backwards?


The two main sides. the place where the cardboard is is where the nesting box is. The nesting box is supposed to be closed T_T


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute. Where do you keep it? What are the measurements? Do they get outside into the sunshine? They need that for vitamin D3, to be able to utilize calcium.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Cute. Where do you keep it? What are the measurements?


Its in the garage which is both heated and air conditioned because of the animal control dogs I keep there when I pick them up. 
The measurements are 64" H x 31" W x 21" D, 48 lb perfect for two pigeons


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Cute. Where do you keep it? What are the measurements? Do they get outside into the sunshine? They need that for vitamin D3, to be able to utilize calcium.


And yes they have three large windows in the garage that the sun shines through all the time as well as when I pull it out onto the porch during the afternoon.
Honestly, they are happy.  *edit* Except for Clover when i go near him and he poofs up and tries to attack me. *sigh*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The suns rays that they need do not pass through window glass. Many people do believe that a window supplies the light they need, but it doesn't. And without it, or a bird light, or at least giving vitamin D3 in vitamin form. Without it, they cannot process the calcium they need to be strong and healthy.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> The suns rays that they need do not pass through window glass. Many people do believe that a window supplies the light they need, but it doesn't. And without it, or a bird light, or at least giving vitamin D3 in vitamin form. Without it, they cannot process the calcium they need to be strong and healthy.


Ok I got that the first time, and i'm going to assume you missed the part about them going out on the porch in the afternoon...
They are fine, honestly they are being very well taken care of.
I have a pigeon breeder who is helping me as well as previous experience with birds, and the breeder says that I am doing everything pretty well thanks to her and all of everyone's advice on here.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice looking little loft and birds you have. I hope you get years of enjoyment from them. You must remember tho that the temptation to let them mate and have young ones will always be there and if you do you might have to find or build a bigger loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Very cute house!

Please be aware: pigeons do better in wide cages rather then parrot type cages.

Pigeons prefer flat perches, not dowels.

Also, I am not sure what you are using in nest boxes. It is best to use pine needles that are clean, not hay or grass as it can get mold on it if it gets wet, which is very bad for pigeons.

Pigeons need access to sunlight, flying and bathing. *


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

beatlemike said:


> Nice looking little loft and birds you have. I hope you get years of enjoyment from them. You must remember tho that the temptation to let them mate and have young ones will always be there and if you do you might have to find or build a bigger loft.


Nope, never! or my husband would kill me...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BlueMoon said:


> Ok I got that the first time, and i'm going to assume you missed the part about them going out on the porch in the afternoon...
> They are fine, honestly they are being very well taken care of.
> I have a pigeon breeder who is helping me as well as previous experience with birds, and the breeder says that I am doing everything pretty well thanks to her and all of everyone's advice on here.



No, I didn't miss that. Just wanted to let you know about the window glass is all. Do you let them out to fly, if even in the garage for exercise? They need that. SkyKing mentioned wider is better than high for pigeons. That way they can move around better.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

She did say that she lets them loose to fly in the garage. it sounds like she has all bases pretty well covered.

They look like two very contented little birds.


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> No, I didn't miss that. Just wanted to let you know about the window glass is all. Do you let them out to fly, if even in the garage for exercise? They need that. SkyKing mentioned wider is better than high for pigeons. That way they can move around better.


Ok, just making sure!
And yes they do fly around the garage. We have a tall double car with ralls along the roof for them to perch. 
I can also only work with what I am given until I can build a better one. it was free so i'm not complaining


----------



## BlueMoon (Sep 13, 2013)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> She did say that she lets them loose to fly in the garage. it sounds like she has all bases pretty well covered.
> 
> They look like two very contented little birds.


Thank you


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice looking cage. I keep a rabbit hutch in my kitchen next to the slider for seasonal sunshine


----------

